# Rory Says: "Safety First!"



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Ready to rock and roll for our dark walkies again :rockon:










a misleading photo... getting ready to go is usually more like this lol


















Do you have special gear for walking in the dark, or just go as you would in the day?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

No Photo! (too short)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He looks ADORABLE.

Um, my black dog has a harness that lights up.










It's been more handy than I expected it to be. I should probably get some pictures of it doing its thing in the dark tonight. Or try. How to convince my camera not to flash and still focus, I have no idea, but I suddenly want to try.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

love that vest and he does rock it well !!

no gear here.. Arka lights up like a glow stick with his light color fur and plum tail,, Adele thinks it's a game to stand still in the dark just feet from me.. black dog can't see her lol lol .. live rural so no traffic.. and you can see miles and miles away when a vehicle enters the area.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I was pretty freaked out by a dog wearing a collar with a flashing light on it the other night. It looked like the light was just bobbing along unsupported until they got close enough that you could see the black dog wearing the light. Kabota didn't care.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

He's a cutie!

We've been talking about getting something to put on Luna's collar that lights up since it gets dark so early now. Since she's mostly black she's really hard to see in the dark, especially if we were to go to a park to play off leash or something like that. Her harness has reflect bits but of course those only work if you're actively shining light on them.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Both wear reflective orange jackets. Our leashes are reflective and we have a light that we can clip to a collar or harness if we wanted.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't have anything for winter but I do have a couple of things for safety.

I have a safety glo collar which still works and a safety glo leash that doesn't. Both have reflective stitching on them, the problem with the collar is it is a medium and still too big but I bought it on Ebay so I live with it. The good thing about the leash is it has a "D" ring on it about 2 feet from the handle so I attached a Nite ize white SpotLit to it and it glows pretty well ... I am assuming between the reflectiveness of the leash along with the glow of the LED it can bring attention to us. I really like the idea of having something lighting up for the times a car is coming around the corner and the lights haven't hit the reflective material.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> I was pretty freaked out by a dog wearing a collar with a flashing light on it the other night. It looked like the light was just bobbing along unsupported until they got close enough that you could see the black dog wearing the light. Kabota didn't care.


lol had to laugh... doing military training in the woods, we would put glow sticks on the dogs collars.. as the decoy all I could see racing towards me in the dark was a bouncing glow stick in pitch blackness getting closer and closer at a fast charging pace ... always cracked me up


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> lol had to laugh... doing military training in the woods, we would put glow sticks on the dogs collars.. as the decoy all I could see racing towards me in the dark was a bouncing glow stick in pitch blackness getting closer and closer at a fast charging pace ... always cracked me up


Well, I'm sure we've established by now that I am in no way fit for service, lol!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought the dogs a couple of flashing lights for their collars/harnesses. For some reason Target had them for Halloween and they clearanced out at half price making them $2.50 each. I have to be careful of the setting, strobe is a seizure risk but solid on or just regular flash isn't too bad. Hubby and I walk the dogs late at night around the neighborhood and Hobgoblin in particular is very dark colored. Of course Remus has a webmaster harness that is reflective and hubby's jogging belt also has reflective material on it for when they are running.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Rory is so cute! Love the vest!

I have a similar vest for Bella with LED lights in it. Also an LED leash, LED "Puplight" that goes on her collar and some of those glow-in-the-dark bracelet things that go on me. We probably look like a grounded UFO...lol

We have no sidewalks here, and it gets DARK. People nearly hit us in broad daylight. So, I am a little paranoid.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

It gets darks so early now. Last night it was pitch black when I went out to get in the Van to go to Obedience classes. Kris usually follows me right to the Van but last night she disappeared in the dark. I had to call her a couple of times and she actually did not come back till I started up the Van. I would have liked to be able to have known where she was as she could have just been stopping to have a pee but as my gate was open I had no way of knowing if she had run down the driveway as she had been really excited about the deer earlier. No traffic but usually have my gate closed anyway but had left it when I came home earlier as I knew I would be going back out. Anyway, I am going to look and see if I can either find a light of some sort to put on her or may have to put a bell on her. Reflective tape would only work if their was a light source to reflect off it.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Most of our doggie gear already has reflective details including the dog's harnesses. They also gets a small light strapped to their harnesses so that other people out with their dogs can see them and deal with meeting us they way they want to, and I can keep track of the pup when he's off leash (Eeyore gets super reactive in darkness, thus he remains leashed). My own windbreaker jacket is fully reflective material as well, so we're definitely visible to the traffic!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Kyllobernese said:


> It gets darks so early now. Last night it was pitch black when I went out to get in the Van to go to Obedience classes. Kris usually follows me right to the Van but last night she disappeared in the dark. I had to call her a couple of times and she actually did not come back till I started up the Van. I would have liked to be able to have known where she was as she could have just been stopping to have a pee but as my gate was open I had no way of knowing if she had run down the driveway as she had been really excited about the deer earlier. No traffic but usually have my gate closed anyway but had left it when I came home earlier as I knew I would be going back out. Anyway, I am going to look and see if I can either find a light of some sort to put on her or may have to put a bell on her. Reflective tape would only work if their was a light source to reflect off it.


There are so many neat LED dog collars/lights out there nowadays. No light source needed. And better than the glow sticks that only last a few hours.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Both my pups have safety vests from Ruffwear. They wear them when we're bombing around the backcountry during hunting season (which is pretty much all winter) and the reflective stripes helps when we walk at night.










I also bought Beacons for both of them and hung them from Tag Clips so they'd be easy to clip and unclip from their collars.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have anything for you advice wise.He looks adorable in yellow, but, he always looks adorable.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Such a dapper guy!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney has a reflective leash and collar, I really want to buy her a matching reflective harness, but have yet to actually do that. Rory is very cute!


----------

